# Free akadama samples.



## aaronnorth (9 Feb 2009)

You can get some small samples of substrates (including akadama) from Kaizen Bonsai for free - unless you pay with paypal then it is a minimum of 1p. 

Ideal if you want to see the colour, size, texture etc.

If you do want a full bag then it is cheap HERE here if you need it posting






I am not sure if any of the other of the bags can be used in the aquarium - can they?


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Feb 2009)

Well pumice is a major part of Powersand so that can!  Is the Kanuma gravel?


----------



## Garuf (9 Feb 2009)

Shame powersand is purposeless. It does nothing but cost money.


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Feb 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Shame powersand is purposeless. It does nothing but cost money.



I will use it again.  My tank with it in is a lot more resiliant of infrequent dosing and other issues than the one that doesn't have it.  It kight not be the powersand but then again it might be.  You can't prove it's always unecessary by a couple of simple experiments on a restricted sample of plant species.


----------



## Garuf (9 Feb 2009)

I believe Tom Barr ripped it apart on it's composite parts not just it's growth giving properties.


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Feb 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I believe Tom Barr ripped it apart on it's composite parts not just it's growth giving properties.



Yeah but a tank is a complex interactive ecosystem and I'm just not so sure you can break it down like that.  I'm happy to use it and will continue to!


----------



## Luketendo (9 Feb 2009)

Yeah I got these before I ordered new soil for my Bonsai.

Can't say anything about them in my Aquarium, but their soil mix I bought saved my Bonsai from horrid garden centre compost that caused its leaves to yellow and drop off. Never happened since!


----------



## Themuleous (9 Feb 2009)

Thats a good find, nice one Arron 

Sam


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Feb 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> Well pumice is a major part of Powersand so that can!  Is the Kanuma gravel?



cool, the pumice can go in then   I tested some of them and fond out the "kanuma" floats - shame as it is a nice colour. "moler" is ok though - is that ok to use or is it just ordinary gravel?


----------



## Themuleous (10 Feb 2009)

Nice review Arron 

Cheers

Sam


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Feb 2009)

The moler cannot be used, the brown? colouring is coming off, and in fact can be scratched off very easily to i would imagine it to be unsuitable for the aquarium.

The kyodama sunk in water but i never tested that but i am assuming it will be ok.


----------

